# Sticks!



## NTSOG (Dec 13, 2021)

G'day, 

I learned a lesson today about large sticks and branches. I was driving my Fendt across a paddock with a large grass bale on my front hay forks. There are quite a few sticks and branches fallen from trees along the edge of the paddock. With my view partly blocked by the round bale my right front wheel went over a larger branch which kicked up and caught the bottom of the fuel filter snapping the filter mount at the flange. One of the fuel lines - quite old - kinked and spewed diesel too. Fortunately there is _one_ spare filter mount available in the country so I will have a new filter mount by middle of next week. I'll get a couple of older and tired-looking fuel and hydraulic hoses replaced as well.

It could have been a lot worse and more complex. Luckily I still have the little MF 35 to do small jobs around the property while the Fendt is down.

Jim


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

What is this Fendt....I'm the curious type......Heard lots of different brands but missed this one...


----------



## Sullys5010 (Dec 22, 2021)

The other green tractor..like Kioti is the other orange tractor😁


----------



## NTSOG (Dec 13, 2021)

G'day* thedukes*,

The tractor is a Fendt 280P set up as a vineyard tractor originally. As such it's quite narrow and nimble. It has a Deutz air cooled engine and a complex hydraulic system - 12 hydraulic remotes, though I'm totally confused as to how all the pumps and outlets operate.

TractorData.com Fendt Farmer 280P tractor information

Fendts are pretty expensive too.

Jim.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Thats a Big Boy.

Theres a Duetz/Farxxx......I don't know how to say it much less spellit...Dealer a few towns over.
Big machines that look pretty similar color wise.

Few years back they had a Black Cabbed Limited edition one that was Huge and Gorgeous.

Perhaps these are the american version of yours or a close cousin....


----------



## Sullys5010 (Dec 22, 2021)

500 HP Stealth Version😁


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Sullys5010 said:


> 500 HP Stealth Version😁
> View attachment 80700


 WOW!!, what make is that baby??.


----------



## Sullys5010 (Dec 22, 2021)

FredM said:


> WOW!!, what make is that baby??.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Sullys5010 said:


>


Thanks for the video Sullys5010, very interesting and so was the trailed implement.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Starting to see more and more of those big Fendt models in the states.......A lot of them in Iowa and central IL......Not sure how they do in the field but they have one hell of a road gear on them.....Something like 35 MPH....


----------



## NTSOG (Dec 13, 2021)

G'day,

I picked up the new fuel filter mount today - only $A155.00, but that's the price one pays for German tractors and parts. While joking about 'Rolls Royce' tractors one of the staff told me of a new tracked Fendt arriving soon and costing over $A500,000 = $US338.900 - or more! I wonder how farmers can make a profit when tractors cost so much.

Anyway my Fendt is up and running again with no ill effects.

Jim


----------

